# Recommended Travel crate/carrier



## Mommytofour (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone really recommend their travel crate or carrier? I need to purchase one for a new puppy. Thanks!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the medium Sharpa on wheels and it works well. It's the max size allowed on the plane and Sharpa has a guarantee so that's what I got since I mostly use it for flying. If you plan on using it routinely in the car you might want to do a little bigger with a different brand.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been very happy with the Sherpa carrier (no wheels). I started with a size small for my 8 week pup. I'm about to move her to the medium size. She's just 12 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

If you live near a Home Goods or TJ Maxx check out their pet section. I just got a Sherpa there.


----------



## Mommytofour (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a home goods very close by! Thanks for the tip-didn't know they had a pet section.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the medium Sherpa for Lily. She is 3 years old and 12 pounds. She fits in it nicely with room to move around. It fits under most airplane seats. I also saw them at Home Goods a few days ago for almost half of what I paid at the local pet store.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

TJ Maxx, Marshalls and Home Goods have very good pet sections.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I got a Sherpa on sale from BaxterBoo dot com. Bama loves to hang out in it during the day, especially to chew on her antlers. 

At petco today I noticed they have a smaller Sherpa for $40 that's made exclusively for them. It's not as long as the other ones, but it still looks comfy. 

Some airlines have their own preferred carriers. Sherpa makes some of them I think. Southwest has one they sell which I have debated getting...since Bama loves to hang out in hers (and since her first one, a non Sherpa) didn't last as long as we hoped, it wouldn't hurt for us to have a spare. 

Marshall's, home goods, tj maxx are good stores to find pet products, although you never know what you will find. I've lucked out at Tuesday Morning and found piddle pads at half the price I usually pay. ;-)


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I bought the Delta sherpa on Petco.com, it was cheaper there than in the store and free shipping. I bought it for the reasons Ewokpup (cute and accurate name!) mentioned in wanting to make sure the airline would accept it. I bought another Sherpa Pop Up tote at Home Goods when I saw it because it was cheap and cute (sigh, my dog is picking up my shopping habits) and my pup also likes to hang out in it from time to time. The pee pads are a very good deal at TJ Maxx!


----------

